# 2012 Calendar Competition – Open entry



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

2012 RFUK Calendar Competition – Open entry
Good afternoon everyone.
I am setting the balls in motion for a RFUK calendar competition. The process and designs are yet to be confirmed but this is just to get the entries started.
As there is such a large and diverse community we have initially split the forum into 3 calendars, this being open to all entries from all areas! 
There are also calendars just for Lizards here and for snakes here

Rules:

1. Only 1 entry per person per calendar
2. Picture must be of a pet!
3. No photoshopping or image enhancement, let's keep the playing field level
4. Image must be of good resolution with the original file to hand.
5. LANDSCAPE aspect ratio
6. Closing date Fri 28th Oct (to be confirmed)

All entries will feature on the front cover of the calendar and the top voted entries will feature on the main pages. As there is likely to be many entries there may be more than one selected for each month.

We will be able to offer 2 different styles of calendar, 1 an A4 landscape design that hangs on the wall to form a practical A3 size. The other will be a desktop version handy for offices and studies. Both these will arrive well before the New year!
So away we go, please reply to this thread submitting your photos :2thumb:


----------



## Alex 93 (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## furry_orange (Mar 29, 2010)

*calendar*


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)




----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## lloydd1981 (Feb 16, 2010)

_Pseudemys concinna hieroglyphica_
_or _
_hieroglyphic river cooter_


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## carlyandbabies (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

PDF1 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Lucybug (May 10, 2011)




----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

Mrs Spid


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

Mrs Spid 2


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

My sweet little female sugar glider, Bubble, sadly no longer with us.:flrt:


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr Yoyo Loach


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr Albino Bristlenose Plec


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

Pepper Cory


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Alister said:


> 2012 RFUK Calendar Competition – Open entry
> 1. Only 1 entry per person per calendar





Viva said:


> Pepper Cory
> 
> image


Missed a bit dude


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Akiko the fennec fox kit:








-
Elina


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## matt198911 (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Alex 93 (Oct 1, 2011)

hey matt i relly like the way you managed to get the image so the water hides the rest of its body


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

chrism said:


> Missed a bit dude


:blush: Sorry!!! I don't mind what does or doesn't go in!


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Miss Lily said:


> My sweet little female sugar glider, Bubble, sadly no longer with us.:flrt:
> 
> image


Great photo but I think this has been edited to black and white? If you have the original photo could you repost that or chose another photo :2thumb:

Alister


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

*Paraphysa parvula - Spiderling*


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll attempt this with my emperor scorpion baby chilling on my laptop, i know none of my photos will make it but its worth a try!!


----------



## linaelvira (Sep 21, 2011)

*Hermione the Hermit Crab*

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-FnvMSyom5qo/TpICW1SIvTI/AAAAAAAABtU/Nzu1hF_wCvY/s1600/hermione_091011.jpg


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans clutching babies*

Heres my entry.
No editing.


----------



## Tom H (May 21, 2011)

Jaffa


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Elina said:


> Akiko the fennec fox kit:
> image
> -
> Elina


Okay I have been informed that my photo was portrait not landscape, I must be totally honest and say that I totally forgot that it had to be landscape as I read the rules and then looked through ALL my photos so must have forgotten.:blush: ANYWAY I am very sorry and here it is again the correct way around:










-Elina


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

I am not sure what landscape ratio is but I have the original if it needs to be resized for the competition. :blush:


----------



## shaz179 (Nov 14, 2009)

This is Magic


----------



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

kirstie rose said:


> image


Portrait I am affraid, please resubmit a landscape picture :no1:

Alister


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is our little entry :2thumb: 









Heather


----------



## Dunsford (Apr 12, 2010)

*Sid!*


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## furry_orange (Mar 29, 2010)

Viva said:


> Mrs Spid 2
> 
> image


thought it was 1 entry per person :whistling2:dont mean to be unfair but fair is fair


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Cookie


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

furry_orange said:


> thought it was 1 entry per person :whistling2:dont mean to be unfair but fair is fair


I will just take the first entry from each person :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Alister said:


> I will just take the first entry from each person :2thumb:


Do we win some roaches too? :lol2:


----------



## xjak3yx (Nov 8, 2010)

im terrible with photos on here..


----------



## xjak3yx (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

Jerry


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

xjak3yx said:


> image





heather08 said:


> Here is our little entry :2thumb:
> 
> image
> Heather


Portrait im affraid, please can you resubmit another landcape image.

Alister


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Heres my AF P.irminia :flrt:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Biffy said:


> image


Thats portrait I am affradi Biffy, please could you resubmit a landscape entry :2thumb:

Alister


----------



## matthew_harwood (Mar 12, 2005)

*golden ram*

Pic of my Golden Ram











matt


----------



## danny.d (Mar 17, 2010)

My White Belly Tree Frog


----------



## sugarpink (Apr 13, 2010)

*Peek a boo!! Wilfred my Leopard Tortoise all snuggled up, just popping his head out.*


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## snakewhisperer44 (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

This is the hardest category!
But here goes mudpup mudpup mudpup


----------



## XBexs123 (Jun 13, 2010)

too cute to miss him out


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Right then, ENTRIES ARE NOW CLOSED :no1:

I will sort through the pictures and post a voting thread later this afternoon. Watch this space.

Alister


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Alister said:


> Right then, ENTRIES ARE NOW CLOSED :no1:
> 
> I will sort through the pictures and post a voting thread later this afternoon. Watch this space.
> 
> Alister


Where is it? 
I am not meaning to pester if it seems I am, I just don't wan't to miss it :2thumb:. 
-Elina


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Good morning,

Well I attempted to put a thread in the relevant sections linking to the voting thread (as it is difficult to find in the 'general section')but they got deleted for spamming :bash:

The voting thread is here

I will be getting an order thread up ASAP when I get the visuals from the designer :2thumb:

Alister


----------



## Gabor (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Entries are closed i'm afraid 

Alister


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Voting closes in half an hour!

Vote here


----------

